# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Barcelona

## DoLpHiN

Teme e re per Fc Barcelona.
Me nje fitore kunder bayern ishalla.

----------


## Xingaro

Sot eshte dita e gjykimit per ju.
Te isha si ju do shkoja ne ndonje kishe do falesha 4 ore rresht para ndeshjes.
Sot ne camp nou zbret djalli...i maskuar me fytyren e luca tonit.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Sot eshte dita e gjykimit per ju.
> Te isha si ju do shkoja ne ndonje kishe do falesha 4 ore rresht para ndeshjes.
> Sot ne camp nou zbret djalli...i maskuar me fytyren e luca tonit.


Do ishte mir per te gjith juve entuziastat dhe armiqt e bukuris se futbollit ti ruani fjalet per neser, se me duket nese nuk do te dukeni fare ketu pasi ne tifozet e barces do i komentojm golat. A e Messit do jet me e mir, e Etoo e dyta apo e dyta e Henry apo ndoshta goli me i mir do te jet i Dani Alves sepse do ket golead.

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Sot eshte dita e gjykimit per ju.
> Te isha si ju do shkoja ne ndonje kishe do falesha 4 ore rresht para ndeshjes.
> Sot ne camp nou zbret djalli...i maskuar me fytyren e luca tonit.


Sa keq qe nuk jam besimtar , se do kisha shkuar te kisha ortodokse ketu ne Stamboll te lutesha. 
Nuk para me pelqen te flas para kohe keshtu qe do ti le komentet per disa ore me pas.

----------


## simpatiku@pr

krejt  prej  tute  e  kini  por  tuten  veq  kot  e mbani  per  se  roni  edhe  per  kit  arsyje  e  gjith  spanja  e  quan  FCB schwarzen Bestie..... HHHHHHHH  e  sa  per  se  kini  mi  komentu  golat  e  mesit  henry  apo  eto  nuk  kini me  ja  shti  celcat loja  do  te  dal  nje  X as  gje  me  shum  se  kaq......

----------


## AjSi

Nuk jam nje fanse e barcelones po lionel mesi eshte nje nga futbollistet me te mire qe kam pare ne jeten time..

----------


## Milkway

Sa te jet engjulli (Messi) nuk ka vend djalli (luca toni)  :ngerdheshje:  

URIME GJITHE TIFOZAV TE BARCES

----------


## no name

*Barcelona 4 - 0 Bayern Munich*

_9'	[1 - 0]	L. Messi 		
12'	[2 - 0]	S. Eto´o 		
38'	[3 - 0]	L. Messi 		
43'	[4 - 0]	T. Henry_



*Barcelona:* Valdés; Alves, Piqué, Márquez, Puyol; Xavi, Touré (Sergio Busquets, min.81), Iniesta; Messi, Eto''o (Bojan, min.90) y Henry (Keita, min.74).


*Bayern Múnich:* Butt; Oddo, Demichelis, Breno, Lell; Altintop (Ottl, min.46), Van Bommel, Zé Roberto (Sosa, min.77); Schweinsteiger, Ribery; y Toni.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Barcelona te ;




> fajs petllen.

----------


## no name

_Urime për fitoren gjithve tifozëve të Barcës. Ngushëllime për tifozët e Bayern si: Altin1, bayern, goldian, BIM BUM BAM etj... edhe ato "ANTI BARCELONA" lol.  



P.S
goldo & BIM BUM BAM, shumë i jepshi zor ju të dy? E patë mirë se kush është BARCELONA? 
(Hajde mos u mërzitni, se do fitoni Bundesligën tani lol)

Forca Barcelona, le të plasin dushmanët!_

----------


## Xingaro

Injorim si ai i pjeses se pare,kisha vite qe s'kisha pare...dominim psikologjik ne cdo sekonde.Mund te kishin bere min 8 gola.
Ky Klinsmani eshte dudum komplet.Te isha une president e kisha hequr nga stoli qe ne pushim te ndeshjes.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

ZgeRRalqjE.

----------


## DoLpHiN

Obobobobobo sa keq e paskemi per gjysme finale.....

22 Prill        --> Barcelona vs Sevilla
26 Prill        --> Valencia vs Barcelona  
28/29 Prill   --> Barcelona vs Chelsea
3 Maj           --> R.Madrid vs Barcelona
5/6 Maj       --> Chelsea vs Barcelona

Do te jete shume shume e veshtire per Barcelonen qe te luftoje edhe per kampionat edhe per champions. Shpresoj qe te mos humbase ndonje ndeshje ne kampionat dhe te mos fitoje as championsin pastaj se do vras veten fare...
Sidomos ndeshja me Valencian vetem dy dite para gjysfinales se pare dhe ajo me Realin dy dite para gjysme finales se dyte me trembin shume. 
Duhet qe pa tjeter te luaje me rezerva ose ne champions ose ne kampionat. Ptu... federate e degjeneruar... qe ne fillim ja kisha friken ketij kalendari.

Ja dhe ndeshjet e Chelsea:

22 Prill --> Chelsea vs Everton
25 Prill --> West Ham vs Chelsea
28/29   --> Barcelona vs Chelsea
2 Maj    --> Chelsea vs Fulham
5/6 Maj --> Chelsea vs Barcelona

----------


## AjSi

ooooooooooo paska fituar barcelona 
4 me 0 ca rezultati...
po luka toni ku ishte???

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> ooooooooooo paska fituar barcelona 
> 4 me 0 ca rezultati...
> po luka toni ku ishte???


Ne sulm mbante shtyllen se mos binte.

----------


## FcBrC

> krejt  prej  tute  e  kini  por  tuten  veq  kot  e mbani  per  se  roni  edhe  per  kit  arsyje  e  gjith  spanja  e  quan  FCB schwarzen Bestie..... HHHHHHHH  e  sa  per  se  kini  mi  komentu  golat  e  mesit  henry  apo  eto  nuk  kini me  ja  shti  celcat loja  do  te  dal  nje  X as  gje  me  shum  se  kaq......


QKA JE KA THU BRE ?


HAJT PERSERITE APET 




Per pak loja ke ka jet XXXXXXX ahahah

----------


## FcBrC

> ooooooooooo paska fituar barcelona 
> 4 me 0 ca rezultati...
> po luka toni ku ishte???


i bojke shoqeri referit ansor 

ahaha

----------


## no name

> Obobobobobo sa keq e paskemi per gjysme finale.....
> 
> 22 Prill        --> Barcelona vs Sevilla
> 26 Prill        --> Valencia vs Barcelona  
> 28/29 Prill   --> Barcelona vs Chelsea
> 3 Maj           --> R.Madrid vs Barcelona
> 5/6 Maj       --> Chelsea vs Barcelona
> 
> Do te jete shume shume e veshtire per Barcelonen qe te luftoje edhe per kampionat edhe per champions. Shpresoj qe te mos humbase ndonje ndeshje ne kampionat dhe te mos fitoje as championsin pastaj se do vras veten fare...
> ...



_Po hë re çke që mërzitesh? Të gjitha me radhë do i pallojmë.  Nuk ka skuadër që na del përpara, thuaj ishalla nuk do kemi lëndime të lojtarëve... se ato ndeshjet që do i kemi në kampionat, do i kalojmë pa asnjë problem._ 

*Video nga ndeshja: Barcelona 4 - 0 Bayern*




_Forca Barcelona!_

----------


## -Alda-

Tani qe ka gjasa te kaloj Chelsea ne gjysemfinale si do ja beni :ngerdheshje:  Nuk iu ecen fare me Chelsea-n. Ne fakt me skuadrat angleze s'keni shume fat :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DoLpHiN

> _Po hë re çke që mërzitesh? Të gjitha me radhë do i pallojmë.  Nuk ka skuadër që na del përpara, thuaj ishalla nuk do kemi lëndime të lojtarëve... se ato ndeshjet që do i kemi në kampionat, do i kalojmë pa asnjë problem._ 
> 
> *Video nga ndeshja: Barcelona 4 - 0 Bayern*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgfvpFpaqOg
> 
> _Forca Barcelona!_


Po kemi ndeshje c'do 2-3 dite mo , lodhen dhe lojtaret e shkrete se nuk punojne me bateri  :ngerdheshje: 
Chelsea i ka ndeshjet me te lehta ne kampionat dhe mund te luaj dhe me rezerva nese Manchester vazhdon te fitoje. Tek e fundit nuk ka kampionat ne dore. 
Kurse Barcelones do i duhet qe tua nxjerre shkumen lojtareve kryesore gjate atyre dy javeve. Pese ndeshje ne dy jave jane shume edhe sikur me ekipet e kategorise se dyte te luash , jo me 5 ndeshje te forta.
Gjithesesi shpresoj qe te ndodhe ashtu sic thua ti , ose shpresoj qe RMD te lere pike ne javet ne vazhdim. Ne luajme me Sevilla brenda dhe Valencia jashte , RMD luan me Sevilla jashte dhe Valencia brenda fiks javet pasi ato luajne kundra Barces. Mbase perserit performancen e vjetshme ne Bernabeu Valencia.




> Tani qe ka gjasa te kaloj Chelsea ne gjysemfinale si do ja beni Nuk iu ecen fare me Chelsea-n. Ne fakt me skuadrat angleze s'keni shume fat


Nese nuk gabohem ishte po Chelsea qe e hengri ne 2006-en ne gjysme-finale nga Barcelona. Po nejse , atehere ke qene e vogel ti e nuk e mban mend.

----------

